# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wielders (Maastricht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wielders

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Wielders en Uitterhoeve-Prins, Maastricht

Adres: Onder de Kerk 7-A, Maastricht


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wielders*

----------

